# I know I'm a Mix, but I'm a pup in Ohio that will die!!



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

If someone can take him, I'll pick him up!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just called and I'm third on the list. If the first two fall through, he's going to call me and I'll go up Saturday and pick up the pup. Now I just have to find someplace for him if that happens......


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 1, 2008)

That is so nice of you Blaireli !! thumbs up !

Karen519 , are you sure golden rescues won't take him ? I know here , we take goldens and goldens mix as well. 

Good luck little pup !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld*

I emld GRRIN.

Not sure where GRRIN is in respect to Mahoning.
Blairelli can you contact some of the OH GR Rescues THanks!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> I emld GRRIN.
> 
> Not sure where GRRIN is in respect to Mahoning.
> Blairelli can you contact some of the OH GR Rescues THanks!!


Already done!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG. that face. darling. Blair- thanks for calling. There's nothing wrong with mixes, good lord, we get them all the time and don't have a problem adopting them out. Here is Brooke :heartbeat, she was a mix and went to a wonderful home. Lets hope this little guy gets the same chance.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know why there's a thumbs down on that previous message? Sorry!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> I don't know why there's a thumbs down on that previous message? Sorry!


 
Funny! I didn't even notice that either..... typo!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You're an Angel Blair!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair*

Blair:

Did someone rescue this baby????


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*what An Adorable Little Face On That Pup. He Deserves A Good Life--as All Dogs Do. Our Hney Is An Adopted Mix And We Would Trade Her For All The Tea In China. We Had 3 Full Goldens When We Adopted Her, And Her Tongue Is Just As Warm, Her Heart Just As Loving. These Rescues Seem To Know. Bls Them All And People How Work To Find Hoes For Them, And People Who Take Them And Ove Them*


----------

